

FBI Slammed on Capitol Hill for 'Stupid' Ideas About Encryption - Errorcod3
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/second-crypto-war-hearing-washington/

======
Someone1234
Daniel F. Conley[0] knows better than technical experts? Alright we have to
dive into their qualifications:

\- Law school + bar exam

\- Suffolk County District Attorney

\- Assistant D.A.

\- Anti-gang violence task force (D.A. attorney)

\- Homicide Unit of the D.A.'s office

\- City councilman

\- District attorney

So, no, Conley has zero expertise in this area. They don't know better than
the experts (who are correct by the way), and creating silly analogies about
going to the moon doesn't help the situation. Why are we even putting this
person on the stand? They just sound like an authoritarian nutjob.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_F._Conley](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_F._Conley)

------
Dublum
I enjoyed this part in particular:

Conley made the most colorful remarks of the day, including saying that he
didn’t believe technical experts who said building backdoors is impossible.

“Did John Kennedy say we couldn’t go to the moon?” Conley asked. “He said no,
we’re going to go because it’s the hard thing to do.”

“I’m a proud and patriotic American, too,” Farenthold responded. “But maybe
the proper analogy would be if Kennedy said ‘We’re going to go the moon and no
one else is ever going to go. Ever.’”

------
Mtinie
> "Conley then proposed that a backdoor be implemented on personal devices but
> corporate networks be allowed to keep strong encryption with no 'golden
> keys.'"

Wow. This is deviously brilliant!

/cue establishment of tens of millions of new LLCs and corporations

States will love this, the revenues and tax implications are going to be
massive! /s

------
Zigurd
Giving the US government a back door will legitimize the concept. Every tin-
pot authoritarian jackass on the planet will write their spy infrastructure
into law. It won't just be one back door in our products. It will be one back
door per jurisdiction.

~~~
a3n
Possibly fewer or more than one backdoor per jurisdiction.

Maybe there would be a Five Eyes back door, for the US and its Friends with
Benefits. Maybe European. NATO. Warsaw Pact.

Muslim. Suni and Suffi. Turkey would have at least two, one for NATO and one
for however they identify as a nation and a nation of Muslims.

California's backdoor would carry a warning about carcinogens.

